# Windows XP Benutzerkonto löschen



## hvx (24. August 2009)

Hey Leute!

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da helfen... Ich musste vorgestern leider meinen PC neu aufsetzen...

Nach dem Aufsetzen hatte ich ein Konto mit Administrator und das normale Gast Konto. Als ich den Namen vom Administrator Konto ändern wollte habe ich gesehen das es nicht geht und habe stattdessen ein neues Konto erstellt. Jetzt wollte ich fragen wie ich denn das neue Konto wieder löschen kann, denn ich will ja nur den Namen vom Administrator ändern. Ich habe den Button mit Konto löschen nicht, da es ja ein Administrator Konto ist. Doch ich kann es jetzt auch nicht mehr einschränken da er meint es fehlt ein Administrator Konto...

Wie kann ich das jetzt machen, dass ich nur ein Konto habe (bzw. 2 mit Gast) und dort auch den Namen ändern kann?!

Freue mich auf antworten! =)

lg
Alexander


----------



## löscher (18. November 2009)

als administrator start>ausführen dort dann 

net user [Name des zu löschenden Kontos] /delete

und mit Eingabe bestätigen.


----------



## timtim123 (23. Juli 2010)

wie kann man denn auser auf F8 beim Hochfahren zu drÜcken zum Administrator gelangen ?


----------



## rd4eva (23. Juli 2010)

Deinen offensichtlichen kenntnissen nach zu Urteilen solltest du eventuell in erwägung ziehen die Finger vom Administrator Konto zu lassen.

Mit F8 kannst du den safemode booten mit dem du dann auch gleichzeitig administrator bist.
Es ist aber völliger Käse das zu tun, nur um als administrator arbeiten zu können.

Um das zu tun gibt es "als anderer Benutzer anmelden" oder "Benutzer wechseln".

Aber mal davon abgesehen:
XP fragt dich bei der Installation doch sowieso wie du das Benutzerkonto nennen möchtest und dieses Konto ist bei xp auch Administratorkonto.


----------



## timtim123 (23. Juli 2010)

auch wenn man auf benutzer wechseln geht wird das administrator konto nicht angezeigt


----------



## rd4eva (23. Juli 2010)

Hier mal ein Zitat von Microsoft:


> Bei der Installation von Windows XP bzw. nach dem ersten Starten des PCs werden Sie dazu aufgefordert, mindestens einen Namen für ein Benutzerkonto anzulegen. Als erster Kontoinhaber sind Sie gleichzeitig der Computeradministrator, d.h. nur Sie haben das Recht, weitere Konten einzurichten.


----------



## timtim123 (23. Juli 2010)

aber man kann ja nich extra nochma den ganzen rechner formatieren nur um auf das "anfangs windows konto" zu kommen


----------



## rd4eva (23. Juli 2010)

Davon hat doch auch niemand was gesagt. Als welcher Benutzer bist du denn nun momentan angemeldet?


----------



## timtim123 (23. Juli 2010)

ich bin mom. als normaler neu erstellter benutzer angemeldet mit admin rechten


----------



## rd4eva (23. Juli 2010)

Und wo liegt dann dein Problem? Du bist doch admin. Mehr admin geht nicht


----------



## Alex Duschek (26. Juli 2010)

Wenn du das Admin Konto auf der Loginseite angezeigt haben möchtest, musst du in der Registry rumwerkeln. Konsultiere eine Suchmaschine dazu


----------

